

Imagining the Ten Dimensions - Jsarokin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkxieS-6WuA
This is something I always found interesting. If this kind of stuff interests you, be prepared for it to take over your brain for the day.
======
T-zex
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1416236>

